# The shortest 3 or 5 gallon 200psi air tank?



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

I'm trying to do a stealth setup in my Mk4 trunk and I'm wondering what is the shortest 3 or 5 gallon air tank that can hold 200psi?

I may run two 3 gallons or just one 5 gallon depending on whats available.

Please let me know as your input is very much appreciated! Saw some airbagit stuff but haven't heard good things about them.

Prefer aluminum too  And I also need about 5 ports (preferably 3/8 or larger)


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

I am also going for a stealth setup. Picked up two of these from Andrew for a great price :thumbup:

Part Number: 91028

http://www.viaircorp.com/OffRoad/Parts/2_5gallon.html


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

connoisseurr said:


> I am also going for a stealth setup. Picked up two of these from Andrew for a great price :thumbup:
> 
> Part Number: 91028
> 
> http://www.viaircorp.com/OffRoad/Parts/2_5gallon.html


How much did that run you? I'm looking at $150 for two tanks at this point.


----------



## .:S (Sep 24, 2007)

connoisseurr said:


> I am also going for a stealth setup. Picked up two of these from Andrew for a great price :thumbup:
> 
> Part Number: 91028
> 
> http://www.viaircorp.com/OffRoad/Parts/2_5gallon.html


I have one of those, with a OB2 pump to fill it.
It fits perfectly in the spare wheel area of a jetta with plenty of room for whatever else. I thought I would want two, but with the quick fill time the OB2, I realized that I would never run out of air running just 1.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

.:S said:


> I have one of those, with a OB2 pump to fill it.
> It fits perfectly in the spare wheel area of a jetta with plenty of room for whatever else. I thought I would want two, but with the quick fill time the OB2, I realized that I would never run out of air running just 1.


Really? So you just had a 2.5 gallon?

How long does it take to fill to 200psi? And if you were to air up to drive height how much is the pressure drop?


----------



## .:S (Sep 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, just 2.5.

The reason being, is that if I run it at 200 PSI, there are enough grams of air to completely air about 1 time and change heights 2-3 times before going below 100 psi (the minimum psi before air flow rate becomes too slow to be reasonable).

0-200 psi with an OB2 takes around 1 min 45 seconds with 2.5 gallon (I forget my exact numbers, I might post them later when I find my spreadsheet with all of my calculations).

175-200 (elevel on/off setting) takes less than 30 seconds.

I cannot hear my compressor at all due to sound isolation, so I don't care too much if it turns on more often. There is the argument that it will wear out faster, but that tradeoff is worth having a completely hidden trunk setup.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

ornithology said:


> How much did that run you? I'm looking at $150 for two tanks at this point.


Because I bought a kit, he swapped the included accuair tank for one of those, then $70 on top for a second. From what .:S stated, I might return one because I picked up a dual 444c kit. Decisions decisions....


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

.:S said:


> Yeah, just 2.5.
> 
> The reason being, is that if I run it at 200 PSI, there are enough grams of air to completely air about 1 time and change heights 2-3 times before going below 100 psi (the minimum psi before air flow rate becomes too slow to be reasonable).
> 
> ...


Great responses! Do you have pics? I may just do that. I'm thinking of having three (3)- 444c's and just one 2.5gallon. If I can do it with just the one tank then I'll have more money to spend on sound isolation.



connoisseurr said:


> Because I bought a kit, he swapped the included accuair tank for one of those, then $70 on top for a second. From what .:S stated, I might return one because I picked up a dual 444c kit. Decisions decisions....


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Id go for a single or even double ob2 over tres 444cs


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

crispy21 said:


> Id go for a single or even double ob2 over tres 444cs


Reason?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> Id go for a single or even double ob2 over tres 444cs


Yeah sorry.. I'm not spending $600 on compressors




ornithology said:


> Reason?


I'm going to go with reliability? I've heard nothing but great things but EVERYONE has Viair compressors so I'm comfortable with that. Cheap to replace also. I plan on building a cooled compressor box - mostly for sound isolation.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

3 new 444s are $500+.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> 3 new 444s are $500+.


That may be true but I would still like to have something replaceable at a lower cost (if the event ever occurred).

I would definitely upgrade to OB2s at some point though


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Man Viair ones are heavy! 16lbs shipping for a 2.5gal when the alu one from bagriders is 3 gal and is 7.5lbs. Also 200psi!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Be careful what you buy, I will tell you this now because it sucks to buy things twice. We stock all the same tanks that BR does, but we're still in the process of loading them onto the site.

The Viair tanks are heavier but the build quality is top notch. We use a lot of their tanks and supply Standard Fabrications with all of their viair tanks. Shoot me an email if you're interested ([email protected]) - we also carry viair compressors as well as AZ compressors


----------

